# What's going on... and a request



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So.....

Over the last few weeks... we have seen the "documents" that were floated around the internet. Those documents were confirmed by multiple people as the actual document that was distributed internally at DirecTV.

That document has details that had a date, and some of the pricing information. What the document lacked, one important piece was missing... which was pretty much "assumed"...
Subject to Change....

And basically: That "subject" arrived....

This event in DirecTV's history, is right up there at the top. Maybe even the biggest in their history... and they are going to take as few chances as possible with it. 

So while they wanted and targeted 9/19 as a "release" date... it was never a date set in stone, and always carried a relative value of expectations of being hit or missed. 

As of this moment... there are no new HD networks broadcasting to the general public. From my gathering... I don't expect this to change today. It might (just as everything else, it is subject to change).

There is nothing to read into this.
-) D10 is not having "another" issue
-) D10 was not stolen by aliens
-) It isn't a conspiracy to screw with all the forums and blogers
-) It isn't that they didn't want to have it today

It is... what it is.

As noted else where: 
This is a PRIME example on why they don't announce hard dates and often don't announce definitives... until they are in fact... definite.

So that is my update on the "issue".
I will be out the vast majority of the day, but I really don't expect any type of updates on any of this till the evening anyway... so don't take my absence of being anything other then I am away from the keyboard.

------

My Request...

Can we please not have two hundred threads on "what went wrong"... humorus or serious... As we have seen over the last week, the general and programming areas are getting so bogged down... Searches are not even working for those that want tangible information.

When things has officially changed, and channels are broadcasting...
We (the mods/admins) already have a plan on how we want to keep "chaos" organized.... so please hang in there with us.

This is an exciting time... but we have to keep the excitment in check and perspective...

Okay?


----------

